# Another unusual trap........



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Another one of the wall hanger traps........






​​




​


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sta-Kawt Trap made by ATC ( Animal Trap Company )from 1930 to 1936, the #1.5 dogless like in the picture was made longer, but not sure how long.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A nice piece of history right there. Is the chain handmade ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That is a cool looking trap. After the jaws are down do you lift the pan so that the 2 ears on the pan hold the jaws back?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> A nice piece of history right there. Is the chain handmade ?


it has the look of being home made but some of these traps are so old who knows who did what to them................


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger said:


> That is a cool looking trap. After the jaws are down do you lift the pan so that the 2 ears on the pan hold the jaws back?


that's correct Ruger, that how it got the "dogless" name...........


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That looks like it could be a finger-getter!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ruger said:


> That looks like it could be a finger-getter!


Probably why they only made them from 1930 - 36. Too many trappers got bit and stopped purchasing them?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I studied the pic, for a little bit and decided if it was handed to me to set, I would break it open over my knee and then use a hand on each jaw to hold it open and then reach over with either one of my thumbs to lift the pan.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Cool trap. I have one but it is in REALLY bad shape. Can't even read the pan.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great pic's and history, during the depression people came out of the woodwork to trap and try to bring in a few extra bucks, the animals took a beating during that era.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You're right hassell, between the depression era trapping and then mange in the late 40's and early 50's, the fox population was almost wiped out and has taken years to come back. The coyote population also took a very hard hit during that severe mange infestation, but we all know how resilient those guys are.


----------

